# Fleet Phospha Soda



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

When doing the prep, I have been instructed to take the Fleet Phospha soda route.... Any suggestions on whether or not i should get the flavored (ginger lemon) or stick with the original. Also, what drink works best with it???? Is this a laxative that will keep me up all night???? Does the IV hurt? Do you feel them insert the tube or are you out by theN???? As you can tell, I'm quite anxious and the test isn't unitl NEXT friday!!!! Would appreciate some info. THANKS!


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

You most probably will be given some injection to tranquilize you and ease pain. I suggest you ask your Doctor to be sure you are sedated during the procedure. There are many kinds of sedation. Once I was given some injected tranquilizer and was awake and felt no pain. Recently I was given a Diprovin drip, which put me out quickly and woke me up quickly. I had no problems with either method. It was not painful when I was injected and during the procedure for me.The preparation for this is the hard part.I suggest you ask your Doctor about taking Ducolax Pills in addition to Fleet Phospho-Soda. Most people are cleaned out without the Ducolax. I was not!! Some Doctors use Ducolax with the Fleet Phospho-Soda all the time with patients. Others do not. Some probably take into consideration how badly C you are.The less you eat two days before the Prep the quicker the preparation will go so you run clear liquid diarrhea at the end of the Prep. It also helps if you drink only liquids the day before the Prep.Before drinking the Fleet Phospho-Soda plug your nose with cotton (or something) so you can't smell what you have to drink. This will almost eliminate the horrible salty taste.Then right after drinking the Fleet Phospho-Soda be ready to rinse your mouth with something to get the taste out of your mouth before you unplug your nose. You can use things like sprite or ginger ale or mouth wash to rinse your mouth. Do not swallow this rinse! Or do as I did and suck on a lemon wedge, that killed the taste for me even after I took the cotton out of my nose. Also drink more liquids than they tell you to drink with Fleet Phospho-Soda!You can be prepared to stay on the toilet for hours as you start to run diarrhea. Get something to read or magazines or a TV to watch if it can be hooked up.Finally after all the diarrhea you should run clear liquid. At the end of the Prep your bottom may be sore so have something to put on it like A and D ointment. You will survive and be fine, just be prepared. It wasn't all that bad for me!


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Thanks Vikee! It always helps to hear others' experiences.


----------

